# hi australia expert



## niraz (Jan 7, 2013)

is the first step for applying skilled immigration is to take iestl test ? how long is iestl valid? thanks.niraz


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Niraz

The validity was for 2 years but further extended to 3 years, this is for Australian General Skilled Migration. 

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## niraz (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks. so the 1st step is to take iestl exam, right?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

You can prepare for the IELTS and get the your qualifications assessed simultaneously. By the time you receive your assessment, you can be done with IELTS. Will save you some time.

hth


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Niraz

English Proficiency is one of the basic requirement for Skilled Migration, I suggest to get it done while you get sorted other documents, by the time all documents are ready you will have your IELTS result too to submit. 

Best, 

Aussie Girl


----------

